
TF-IDF in a Nutshell - snikolaev
https://manticoresearch.com/2019/04/09/tf-idf-in-a-nutshell/
======
SigmundA
Still waiting for PostgreSQL to implement TF-IDF ranking:

[https://github.com/postgrespro/rum](https://github.com/postgrespro/rum)

------
ifcologne
Good explanation of TF-IDF. Now I can verify if my colleagues have implemented
it in the same way.

------
netfl0
Glad to see some energy from the Sphinx folks. I had not hear about the fork,
congrats!

